# Shared Apple ID delivers texts to both phones



## eah (Apr 30, 2020)

So we have two iPhones that share an Apple ID, but they have different phone numbers. Recently, I changed the password to the Apple ID, and now both phones receive any text sent to either of them. Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I assume the text messages are from other apple users (blue fill)? 

Also I take it that both phones have the same apple id? If so, then this is what I believe is to be intentional.


----------



## eah (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for your reply! Yes it is intentional that they share the ID, but we have not had any problems in the past with texting. Also it is any texts, not just blue ones.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm that is strange indeed. It happens to me with an iPad and iPhone... but only for the FaceTime / Messages...

Are the texts going to the phone number that is the 'main number' (first in the list) that your cell phone company is showing?

I can't think of anything else, so the best solution I can give is to speak to your cell carrier.


----------



## eah (Apr 30, 2020)

Any text to either phone show up on both, it doesn't matter which number it was originally sent to. Thanks for your advice though


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

eah said:


> Any text to either phone show up on both, it doesn't matter which number it was originally sent to. Thanks for your advice though


OK, then I wonder if AppleID has both numbers tied to it and that's why it's showing on both, via Apple's Messenging. I haven't seen that myself, so I would be interested to hear what your cell carrier says.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I have two iPhones with different number connected to my account & receive texts sent to either on both devices.
I suspect this is the reason.
I’d check the device settings too in case there’s something there.


----------



## eah (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok, will check, thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Under Settings, click on AppleID then Name, Phone Numbers, E-Mail and see if there has both numbers.


----------



## eah (Apr 30, 2020)

They are both there, should that be changed and how?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Under settings>Message deselect the other phone number to stop messages from being sent to both devices.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Under settings>Message deselect the other phone number to stop messages from being sent to both devices.


also when you deselect it, do the same for the other phone


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

I would think you’d need to keep one active so that you receive notification on that device only.


----------



## eah (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey this worked! Thank you so much!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Great news.


----------

